# What settings do you use?



## SIC J (Feb 18, 2009)

Just curious to what other people set their heat presses at? Temp? Time? Pressure?

I have a Phoenix Phire automatic. I know everyone has their own preferences. Right now I have it set at 385 degrees for 12 secs and the pressure is on 6 or 7. I only use 100% cotton shirts. Mainly print on black.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no preference, I use whatever setting the transfer vendor suggests.


----------

